

Ask HN: How can an outsider make connections in the startup world? - pmiller2

I know Python very well but don&#x27;t have any real experience with Django.  I&#x27;m looking to move to the San Francisco area but don&#x27;t have any connections.  How do I go about making connections with companies that are willing to hire someone like me?<p>My email is in my profile if anyone wants to contact me.<p>Thanks!
======
gordongekko123
First of all, knowing python just ain't enough. You really should acquire some
useful skills for the real world such as expanding on your python knowledge
and learning the django environment. Secondly, technology conferences and
hackathons are great events to meet people and find potential employers. It's
the survival of the fittest here, so make sure that you're fit and good at
what you do before you make your move to SF. Good luck!

~~~
pmiller2
I'm plenty fit, and have real world experience; I'm just lacking experience
with Django. Good developers can learn any technology quickly, and I'm one of
them.

I'm working on remedying my Django deficiencies, but I don't have months and
months to work on it. Unfortunately, nor do I really have the ability to
travel all over the country to conferences and hackathons, so I need to make
what I do count.

Thanks. :)

